# jquery DIVs drehen



## DiDiJo (12. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lugin, mitdem ich DIVS beliebig drehen kann. Scripte um Bilder zu drehen finde ich wie Sand am Meer ... allerdings finde ich keins für DIVs bzw. beliebige HTML Elements.

Kann mir da jemand von euch aushelfen ?

mfg DiDi


----------



## ComFreek (13. August 2010)

Ich denke, das geht gar nicht.
Mit den Bildern funktioniert das, weil die mit PHP, Flash oder ähnlichem gedreht werden.
Aber HTML-Strukturen kann man nicht drehen. Man kann ja das Rendern des Browsers nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## SpiceLab (13. August 2010)

Mit diesem Doppelpost zielt er auf seinen ersten Post http://www.tutorials.de/javascript-ajax/364828-jquery-spacegallery-alternative.html ab, was das Drehen von HTML-Elementen betrifft.

@DiDiJo: Studier mal die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 12!


----------



## DiDiJo (13. August 2010)

@ spicelab:

Das eine hatte doch gar nix mit der SpaceGallery zu tun ... ich will einfach nur ein Div element gedreht haben. 

sowas wie hier: 
http://wilq32.adobeair.pl/jQueryRotate/Wilq32.jQueryRotate.html

bloß das ich nicht bilder sondern DIVS drehen wollte (was ja scheinbar nicht funktioniert) ... das hatte nix mit meinem anscheind "ersten" thema zu tun. Außerdem wollte ich selbst in meinem Space-Gallery Thema nix gedreht haben.


----------



## CPoly (13. August 2010)

Man kann HTML-Elemente nicht drehen. Es handelt sich um Rechtecke. Selbst die "Rotation" der Bilder ist nur eine Illusion. In Wirklichkeit wird das Bild in ein *rechteckiges Canvas-Tag* gezeichnet. Deshalb ist es auch mit Divs oder anderen Elementen nicht möglich.


----------



## hela (13. August 2010)

Hallo,

hat zwar nichts mit jQuery zu tun, aber versuch's doch mal mit CSS3.
-> CSS3-Generator, hier "Transform" auswählen und losrotieren ...


----------



## CPoly (13. August 2010)

Damit hab ich mich bisher garnicht beschäftigt. Aber es scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren.

http://www.useragentman.com/blog/2010/03/09/cross-browser-css-transforms-even-in-ie/


----------



## DiDiJo (13. August 2010)

ich nutze jetzt das Plugin ... das klapptt super (zumindest mit bildern):

http://wiki.github.com/heygrady/transform/


----------



## ComFreek (13. August 2010)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Damit hab ich mich bisher garnicht beschäftigt. Aber es scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren.
> 
> http://www.useragentman.com/blog/2010/03/09/cross-browser-css-transforms-even-in-ie/


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man so tolle Effekte hinbekommt


----------

